# A neat trick to remove tips glued in carbon arrows



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I used AAE MAX IMPACT insert super glue to bond my tips in carbon arrows. Worked great! BUT, I needed to try other weights to tune. Ya, I didn't think that one through BEFORE I used the glue. What to do? Heating could screw up the carbon. Hmmmm-

I found a thread on using a drill bit to act as a slide hammer inside of the shaft. Pop the nock off and drop a drill bit in, blunt side towards the tip. The bit should be smaller than the inside of the arrow, but close enough to the ID to retain weight. Swing the arrow about a dozen times so the bit slides down the inside of the shaft and impacts the insert or point. Pops the point out! Worked like a charm. I hope someone can use the info like I did.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Great idea. Need to try it.


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Just worked for me. Good tip.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

I use G-nocks so I'm limited to a very small driil bit. It does work, but it takes a while. I do apply a small amount of heat to the tip first. Another option I have found to work is, I take a piece of drill rod (round steel) that just fits through the uni-bushing, and is longer than the arrow. I set the drill rod on a concrete floor and slide the arrow on the drill rod and slam the arrow down, striking the point on the drill rod. Again, applying a small amount of heat to the tip first. This seems to work better for me, as I am using G-nocks and am limited to the size I can get through the uni-bushing.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The slide-hammer trick works well, especially if you boil the tips first. Boiling water can't hurt carbon, it doesn't get hot enough. But it will soften CA, hot melt and epoxy type glues.
The major issue with the slide-hammer trick on unsoftened glue is that the glue can take some carbon with it when the point comes out.

-Grant


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This is one of the best things I have seen here Thanks for the tip


----------



## Angry Bear 79 (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome tip I will try it


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I have been using this idea for a while, but just using a heat gun to soften the epoxy. I think the boiling water is far better an idea as I've had issues with the end of the shaft becoming rippled extracting the hidden insert on N fused carbons, probably caused by the epoxy 'rolling ' up as it is forced out.


----------

